# Assaulting Jain Zar



## lobukia (Jun 18, 2010)

IF I had to assault Jain Zar.... what ultramarine would stand a chance (given normal rolls for both parties)? ... initiative just seems to be an impassable hurdle when facing her. HELP! :headbutt:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Someone with a ss so they live long enough than a relic blade. That seems a nice set up as the pw is negated by the 3++. Shoo could even gor with a pf or th and insta kill her


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Why assualt them? That's the last thing you want to do. Pop the serpent and then shoot the unit to pieces.

If you absolutely must though, can't go past TH/SS Terminators. Tough and hard hitting.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

As above, with some slight differences. You can't instakill her, she has Eternal Warrior. That said, she's only got a 2+ armour save* and 3 wounds. Pick your unit right (as above, TH/SS termies...) and she'll be easy to take down, minimal casualties.


*I love saying someone has 'only' the best armour save possible, but you get what I mean, right? She doesn't have any invulnerable save.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Hit her with a dreadnought if all else fails. She dosn't have the strength to pop the armour.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Captain with a Relic blade and a Storm shield. digital weapons to make sure you get a wound. She has no inv save, so Relic blade FTW.

No point taking a power fist, she cannot be IK'd.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Lord Rahl said:


> Hit her with a dreadnought if all else fails. She dosn't have the strength to pop the armour.


Actually she can hit 12. An Ironclad Dread would be what you need to guarantee a win.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

She could only get a imobilse resualt at best a then she would die in the following combat as she cant leave. The dread would of made back it's points atleast.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Just make sure you get that charge. Don't give her the chance to get the extra attack in CC, and try to stay out of 12" from her until you can assault. You don't want to give her a chance to shoot either.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ugh, just try to avoid her altogether. Jain Zar is freaking *nuts* in close combat and ain't too shabby in the shooting phase either. The sheer number of high Strength power weapon attacks she can dish out in a single turn makes it risky to engage her even with Assault Terminators with storm shields (you could easily have a bad round of rolling and lose two or even three models before crushing her). If she's usually in a unit of Howling Banshees, be sure to shoot the Banshees down as quickly as possible with heavy bolters and such, then try to cause some wounds on her with plasma weaponry before dealing with her in assault. Since she's so quick it'll likely be impossible to stay out of combat with her forever, so make sure to weaken her before she gets there, then hit hard.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

If you absolutely must fight her in cc, send a walker in. Use a dread if you have one or maybe something like an armoured sentinel. Have her bang her head on something with armour 12 or 13.

A lot of the things people have talked about so far have one thing in common: they cost more than she does. It shouldn't be necessary to explain why this is a bad thing. Really, the best option is to be inside a rhino so she can't get you, and then shoot her a bunch of times. Transport vehicles really are the best answer to a lot of nasty cc units.


----------



## obimoshman (Oct 21, 2009)

She has hit and run if she immobilised the walker she could then run away. 
Just template and mass fire apon her squad then once shes alone just avoid of if nothing better to shoot at send some melta las cannon shots.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Just don't let her charge. She has Furious charge.

So thats 5 WS7 str7 power weapon hits. At Initiative 8.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

obimoshman said:


> She has hit and run if she immobilised the walker she could then run away.


She does not have Hit & Run, so if she is stuck in with a dreadnought, she is stuck until it dies.



obimoshman said:


> Just template and mass fire apon her squad then once shes alone just avoid of if nothing better to shoot at send some melta las cannon shots.


A good idea.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe, in my last game I managed to assault her squad with a furioso dreadnought.  

I baited her with a RAS surrounding Mephiston. The banshees wiped the RAS, but couldn't get to Mephy, and the dreadnought locked them on my turn. Bye bye, elf chicks!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

To be honest you should know that Jain zar has the fleet rule and as such is much more maneuverable than any walker present in a standard marine army. Best way to get rid of her is just to pile 5 sternguard in a rhino armed with 2 plasma guns and as many combi-plasma guns as possible. When she gets close shoot towards her 12 inches pile the unit out and rapid fire the crazy drug addled banshee until she dies. hitting on 3's and then wounding on 2's with no armour save means she dies quickly.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think we're all aware that she has fleet. Not sure it has a lot to do with anything though. If she is fleeting away from my dread I'm pretty happy, because it means she is not killing my guys. She won't even be shooting. I think we're all talking about a situation where she is either locked with something already, or maybe has just killed one of your units in cc, so she's pretty close.

Shooting her with a lot of plasma is fine. You can shoot her friends with ordinary small arms if you get a chance and then drop heavier stuff on her.


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

Remember she has both banshee powers so she can counter assault.

also its I 10 on the charge orochi.

Dreads are the way to go and I see they did the job.

I would just avoid Phoenix Lords if you can. They need to be killed at range or with massed fire forcing lots of saves.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

lobukia said:


> initiative just seems to be an impassable hurdle when facing her. HELP! :headbutt:


I is. JZ has the highest Insiative in the entire game on the cahrge being a total of 11(since modifires can take out over the 10 mark)

I suggest someone with a strength 6+ weapons and ht ehighest Invunrable save possible. Lysander, Vulkan or even a noraml captain with fist or Relic blade will kill her. You have have to survie as she doesn't have an Invun save and is only Toughness 3 so Hammers, Relic's and Fists will killer her easy.


----------



## Uberfork (Apr 12, 2010)

jaws900 said:


> I is. JZ has the highest Insiative in the entire game on the cahrge being a total of 11(since modifires can take out over the 10 mark)


+1 for furious charge + banshee mask?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, the only characteristic that can go over 10 is Attacks. Pretty sure it says so in the rulebook on the page where it explains what each characteristic means.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> You have have to survie as she doesn't have an Invun save and is only Toughness 3 so Hammers, Relic's and Fists will killer her easy.


Actually, all Pheonix Lords have the same Toughness as a Marine and Eldrad. Which is only slightly better than 3. However, those weapons are all great choices, particularly Thunder Hammers if she somehow lives through a round of combat.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> As far as I'm aware, the only characteristic that can go over 10 is Attacks. Pretty sure it says so in the rulebook on the page where it explains what each characteristic means.


Correct, Armour Values and Attacks are the only two Characteristics that can go over 10.

No such thing as I11.


----------

